# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si t'i ndihmojmë nënat e reja

## amerika1

Te ndihmojme nenat e reja,,,
car duhet te blene per bebet nenat rroba sepse nuk dine shume car ju duhet muajt e pare

----------


## ela11

Une jam nje nene e re jam ne muajin e gjashte dhe akoma nuk kam blere per beben.....nuk di car i nevojitet car lloj rrobash ne muajt e pare

----------

